# Still so many needing help



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Good Morning,
Thought I would bring you all up to date on our new rescues.
We have a girl named Kissy that will be having heart surgery on Tuesday for PAD. Please keep her in your prayers.
Two 8 y.o boys were surrendered by family after their older Dad died, Koa and Hoku. Hoku has been adopted already.
Moon was just surrendered to AMA's coordinator in Oregon. She is 9 months old and 3lbs. Her owner was in a very bad car accident and cant care for Moon anymore.
Majesty and Roanna have both come out of Los Angeles Animal Controls and both have low grade heart murmurs. We will be getting echocardiograms on them. Both are fairly young dogs at 5yrs old.
We also have Fendi, a little male that is being surrender after his old Dad died too. He is supposed to be 5y.o. and will need dental and neuter. 
We just think things are slowing down and then this past week end up with 5 more.
Hope you are all having a good July 4th.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- they're all so precious. Hope they find their forever home very soon.

BTW -- I'm going to do the SM Rescue Raffle again, but we're doing it a little later this year (probably the end of Sept or mid-Oct). Hopefully we can raise more money to help these precious souls.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Edie - you're so right about that. Just when you think.... All these malts seem to have been well taken care of so I'm sure transition to a new home will not be bad at all. I just hate to think of them and the circumstances - deaths and injury - that have put them in AMA rescue in the first place. Thank you and all who work with you in rescue again. I wish it was a happier 4th for the pups.
:wub::wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

It breaks my heart Eddie , when times are hard, the first thing to go seems to be the dog, hope fully they will not be homeless to long .


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow are they the cutest....? Count on me for a donation too.Just let me know,I will do a harness vest or dress to order...


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Edie, look at those beautiful babies. :wub: It just breaks my heart. I'm glad Hoku was adopted but imagine how Koa feels alone with no Dad and no Hoku. I imagin Hoku misses Koa too. So sad to separate them. I with I could ease the pain of each one of your precious Malts.
I'll be praying for little Kissy.

Hugs to you Edie and bless you.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Bless their little hearts and bless you for all you do for them. I hope they find the best forever homes ever. Also, bless the dear owners who, through no fault of their own, can no longer care for them.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Edie, what the heck, I'll take them all ~ LOL

And yup, I will. No bones about it. 

To EVERYONE, we are looking for *serious *fosters. Please spread the word.

Thanks Edie, you are the absolute best. We don't know what we would do without you, my dear friend ~ :wub:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh Edie, they are ALL adorable. Bless their little hearts and bless you. Always know that I will help as much as I can.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

They are so adorable, I'm sure they will find their person. I have scrolled back up to look at Moon about 12 times. I think I am in love. I think I could drive to Oregon. Could you PM me with the particulars about adopting Moon?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, now it is 25 times that I went back to that picture of Moon.

I am so completely ignorant. I went to pet finder and saw that there were over a thousand Malts or Malt mixes that needed homes. Honestly, I had no idea. So many sweethearts in need of love and security.

Moon needs me and our family.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Get an application in. She is in Oregon, but you could just fly So.West to get her. She sure is a cutie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh, We will also be adding two more to this list tomorrow. A 3y.o., male and 1y.o female coming out of the Carson A.C. in L. A.. I wil share pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Get an application in. She is in Oregon, but you could just fly So.West to get her. She sure is a cutie


I went to Maltese rescue and that sent me to Petfinders, but I didn't see Moon there. I can't stop looking at her picture. I feel like there is a string tying her heart to mine. I just want her to come and live with us and be a part of our family. Please help me. I don't know who to get an application from.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

E-mail me privately and I can send you an application.
[email protected]


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Is Moon the tiny one in the dress? She's a doll and I can see her tying a string from your heart to hers....I also loved the one above her piccie,those big sweet eyes... he reminds me of Heini...Oh if only....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Edie, bless your heart, Earth Angel. All of the fluff babies are so precious looking. 

I feel so sad when I hear their Mommy or Daddy has passed ... it has to be so hard for the fluff's. And, then when they are separated from a brother or sister. And, so sad for the fluff babies (they are always babies to me ... no matter how old they are) that are left behind, abused, and neglected. 

Thank you, dearest Edie, for all you do to help so many fluff's have a better and happy life. You are truly one of God's Earth Angels.


----------

